# Bianchi Zolder?



## motolombardo (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, does anyone ride a bianchi zolder? I am currently riding a lemond chambery (aluminum with carbon stays, decent build) and I am looking at this zolder thinking it might make a better road bike (cat 4 ish group rides) with the right wheels and serve double duty for about 5/6 cross races a year. Does anyone have one? Opinions on the build spec? The only thing it seems to be lacking is thru-axles which seems to be a touchy subject. It's worth mentioning I can get a fairly good deal so I'm not really comparing it to other bikes in the same category. Thanks in advance. 


Zolder Disc | Bianchi USA


----------



## beach22 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Zolder*

Great bike I have had mine for over a month.. love the 32 wheels I use mine for road biking only. Before this I had the Impluso. The Zolder really takes alot of the road buzz out just a great bike


----------

